# Questions for Disney Owners



## GregT (Sep 23, 2011)

All,

Good morning -- I don't own a Disney, but I've noted a great deal of similarities between the Disney system and Marriotts new system.   I'm hoping TUGgers can answer a few questions for me:

1) Has Disney ever changed their point chart to dilute the value of a DVC point?  

2) Why has Disney's value held up so well?  I'm intrigued with RickandCindy's recent purchase of 200 points at $48 apiece -- $10K appears to be a good price in the Disney world

3) What's the average rental price of a point (approximately) -- assuming it was not need to be used for a home resort reservation, but instead a 7 month reservation

4) Does Disney let you "rescue" points, ie if a point is expiring at 12/31/11, can you pay a fee to extend its usage into 2012?  In Marriott, if we don't bank points by the deadline of June 30 2011, they will expire on December 31, 2011.

5) What's the smallest point package that someone can own (and what are the lowest MFs for that package)?  I used to own a larger package with Worldmark and then figured out its so easy to rent points, there was no reason to own so many and so I sold 70% of my points and now just rent what I need.  Disney appears to have the same opportunity.   

6) Is there a "Club Fee", or just the MFs?  I pay annual fees to each of Wyndham/Starwood/Marriott/Hilton of $100 - $200 each, and curious if DVC was all inclusive.  The Club Fees that I pay also include an RCI and/or an II memberships.  I have lots of these.  

7) Any general observations on how the system has evolved over the years (positively or negatively)

Thanks very much!

Best,

Greg


----------



## rhonda (Sep 23, 2011)

GregT said:


> 5) What's the smallest point package that someone can own (and what are the lowest MFs for that package)?


25 points is the smallest contract permitted.  Dues are based on the property; current lowest is $3.90/point at Bay Lake Tower.



GregT said:


> 6) Is there a "Club Fee", or just the MFs?  I pay annual fees to each of Wyndham/Starwood/Marriott/Hilton of $100 - $200 each, and curious if DVC was all inclusive.  The Club Fees that I pay also include an RCI and/or an II memberships.


Just the MFs which include access to RCI through a the corporate account.


----------



## presley (Sep 23, 2011)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Good morning -- I don't own a Disney, but I've noted a great deal of similarities between the Disney system and Marriotts new system.   I'm hoping TUGgers can answer a few questions for me:
> 
> ...



Hopefully, that helps.


----------



## Cheeto (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm interested in a small DVC package. I realize there's a lot of variability in this question, but ballpark the number of points needed to stay one weekday in the off season (at say...wild lodge or old key west). And then one weekend night in the summer. Just trying to get a rough estimate so I can check prices of resale. I'm familiar with how the HGVC points work but not DVC.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2011)

Cheeto, it depends on the resort:

http://dvc-resales.com/DVC-point-charts.htm

This is not the company I would use to buy, I would always use Seth Nock, TUG member, but the charts are complete and accurate for DVC on the above site. 

We got a great deal through Seth and are ready to use our points, as soon as we possibly can.


----------



## got4boys (Sep 23, 2011)

Being a HGV Club, we wish we would have purchased Old Key West when it was first offered initially. Yes, I admit, our first one was purchased through Hilton in 1998.

I thought back then, "OH, DVC is lease and expires in so many years", so there is no value.

If I knew back then that Disney's resale value actual value increased. Presales before 1991 - OKW was $48 per point. Now you see the price approximately $50 to $60 per point. 

Don't get me wrong, we enjoyed many vacations - mostly through the HGV Club - would be Orlando or Las Vegas...but then found TUG.

Yes, we traded into Disney's Old Key West a couple of times when it was through Interval (with Fox Run) and thought is was very nice to be on the grounds but the accomodations are not as luxurious... it was the building of Bay Lake Towers that made me look more into the Disney Vacation Club.

When I found out that there were 
1. No booking fees
2. Can book as little as 1 day - from studio to grand villa (if you have the points)
3. No cancellation or change fees
4. Bank or borrow points without fees
5. No housekeeping fees or club fee
6. Resale price - holds value, except Bay Lake Tower (where it has increased by 50% since I purchased)

I was hooked. It was a good add on to my timeshare portfolio. A small points package last September at Old Key West, then the Bay Lake Tower - Black Friday Special (December Use Year) - meant I got free points! Note - with add ons - points are available right away!

Yes, we finally stayed 1 night at Bay Lake Tower in a 2 bedroom - it is officially my kids favorite place to stay (We also stayed at Boardwalk Villas during that stay).

The kids want to go back to Bay Lake Tower when we go back to Disney.

You have to realize that my kids are now older - youngest is 15 and they have gone to Disney mulitple times. But this past trip, it was that when they decided to not go to Magic Kingdom that evening because we were there at rope drop that morning, but decided to at 10:00 p.m. at night (it was extra magic hours) that they wanted to go. They called us and they walked from Bay Lake Towers to the front of Magic Kingdom and I met them at the gate. We were out until 2:00 a.m., they had a blast!  It was then, that I knew my purchase was well worth it.

Yes, Bay Lake Tower was purchased through Disney.



Peggy


----------



## slum808 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow it looks like all your questions got answered alredy, but I'll just share some more general advice. If retale Marriott has one price for generic points used in the DC club and one MF. DVC has different price per point and different MF for each home resort. That holds true for retail or resale.  Each resort also has a different end date of the contract. OKW will expire in 2042 while Aulani expires in 2062.

     If all you want to do is book at the 7 month window, it doesn't matter what points you own. You can get OKW points for $40/point with $4.98 MF or BLT $85 with $3.90 MF. Pay now or pay latter. At most resorts 11 mo is only required for super demand weeks, cheapest point rooms, or best view rooms. 

One note of caution is if you want to go to Villas Grand California. They only have 48 2 bed lockoffs, so 7month availability is spotty. Some California natives are buying retail to retain the disney benifit of securing hotel rooms on points at paridise pier or DL hotel. The is a waitlist for VGC points and the price just went up to $130/point. 


Hope this helps.
Steve


----------



## GregT (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you all for the thoughtful comments and responses --- DVC looks like a terrific system (and you can't beat the Disney Brand)!

Thanks again!

All the best,

Greg


----------



## chunkygal (Sep 27, 2011)

I have friends who sold two contracts after years of use for what they paid...you can't say that about many timeshares. 

Even if I sold now (bought at $65 a point) I have had 15 years of fantastic vacations and memories, so even if I sold for less...for our good times and memories it is the best money I ever spent.

I think the reason it has retained it's value is location,location,location. There are a few perks like the bus system and extra magic hours, but Disney is I believe the #1 vacation destination for the world. I remember reading once that 4 out of 10 pictures that were developed (old but interesting) were taken at Walt Disney World. Branding, also..but Marriott and DVC are equivalent in quality, but staying at Marriott in Orlando is not like staying AT Disney.

The MF at Disney are higher, but you don't get nickel and dimed to death like at Marriott. Soon they will charge us per call to customer service. HA!


----------

